# I'll have a test tomorrow



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi guys. I am doing very good these days. My laringitis is gone and the antibiotics I had to take were not much of a problem. BUT tomorrow I go at it again: three job interviews on the same day!







The good thing is that only one person is actullay expecting me; the other two are open interviews. I had a job offer made by my boyfriend's boss and I would love to take it but I suspect the paying is not going to be anywhere near what I earn now and have big bills to pay.







However, I am not discarding that one yet. It is a dream job in a computer company with a nice little office and very good coworkers, which BTW I already know and like. Totally ideal for keeping the stress away from my life; a priceless moment.







I'll have to think about this one because I'd have to find a second job too.Wish me good luck tomorrow, please!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

zayakagood luck tomorrow! It's wonderful that you're getting these interviews and already have job offer in your back pocket. hopefully the money on that one will work out since in every other way it sounds perfect.be thinking of you tomorrow.nancy


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Covering you with good thoughts Zay!You have come so very far and should be right proud of yourself!Let us know how it all went.







BQ


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



































---------6Days 2hours 27minutes without a cig, 153cigs not smoked, $36.72 save, 12 hours 45 minutes of life added.







--------- IBS since 1980. Going a LOT better thank's to everyones here....


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Good luck!! I know you'll do great!!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thank you guys. I had some D this morning, but some imodium helped. I went to the shcedulled one and I am prequalified. Now I have to wait for the drug test and an investigation because this job has to do with security and drugs. (Imagine how I felt when the secretary was doing some paper work and asked if I had taken any medication and I had to say "Yes, imodium." I am more used to it; however letting know everybody else there I had the runs was not fun at all, LOL.)







The salary (again, is not that good) but there are great possibilities of advancement and best of all, it will be 9 to 4.







So I'll get off early in case I want to take a second job while I pay off some of my debts. I'll keep my fingers crossed and have my eye on the open interviews as well. I'll let you know if I become Inspector Gadget.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Oh, I forgot to write that even with the D during the morning, I handled myself really well; no worries.








AND... did not have to stop on the way there. That felt great.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yay Zay!!!!







Ya done good kid!! Yeah too bad you had to tell them about taking the immodium, but think about it...... I'll bet she was more uncomfortable than you were.







It can't be fun to hear about people's Birth Control pills etc... lol Be glad you don't have _her_ job! lolGo Celebrate!!!!!!














BQ


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

yay! good going.and I'm with BQ, I bet the receptionist hears about a lot of drugs, immodium being the least of it!nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, good luck with everything. Don't rule out the good job you like for sure.







Sometimes they turn out to be the best.Glad things are going well for you. Good going on the interview.The hunting and going to job interviews can be very stressful and the d should reside some more as things get more settled for you. Normal people usally get butterflies in their gut going to job interviews. Your doing well.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi zayaka:Good luck with your job hunt.







I'm glad to hear the interview went well for you.JeanG


----------

